# 1986 Audi 5000 CS fuel pump problem



## ronnied (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 1986 Audi 5000CS Quatro that the fuel pump is not grounded. I do not know where the "broken" wire is, does any know how to by pass the ground? Any and all help is apperciated.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 1986 Audi 5000 CS fuel pump problem (ronnied)*

The ground point for the fuel pump is in the trunk next to the driver side tail light. I would pull all the carpet out of the trunk and try to trace the wire from the pump to the ground point. Or you could just run a new ground wire 14-16gauge from the pump housing to the ground point. I would also open up the fuel tank to make sure there isn't break in the wires running from the level sender housing to the pump.


----------

